# Photos taken 5 March 2008



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

that last one is packed full of brood
thanks for sharing, beautiful

Dave


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey is that a Varroa mite on your bee? 3rd pic middle left of pic brown spot on bees thorax.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

GRIMBEE said:


> Hey is that a Varroa mite on your bee? 3rd pic middle left of pic brown spot on bees thorax.


All day long...


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow...my rookie eyes have not seen an open frame of brood like that...very cool.

Matt


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

*Close-up of unwelcome hitchhiker*



GRIMBEE said:


> Hey is that a Varroa mite on your bee? 3rd pic middle left of pic brown spot on bees thorax.


Good catch, thank you. Sure enough that is one of those pesky critters.

Part of the reason I take periodic high-resolution photographs is to find just that.

Here is another image of that same bee at the highest magnification my resolution will permit:


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

I am a rookie beekeeper starting with 2 nucs from Bleta12 this spring. That was my first verified Varroa sighting. Now I now what to look for during hive inspections. Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

That is an exceptional frame of larvae. All I can do is wait for a few more weeks...


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Must keep you pretty busy putting green paint on all your drones.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Troutsqueezer said:


> Must keep you pretty busy putting green paint on all your drones.


I put the green dots on those drones for a newbee person on some beekeeping forum, I'm not sure which one, who was asking for help identifying drones and drone brood.

This group of photos was taken of the same hive, one of several that didn't seem to slow down much this Winter, even before I started stimulative feeding, they were already going strong.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm jealous! My "March 5 Photos" would have been tree branches encrusted in ice, glistening in the sun. Quite beautiful, but I like yours better!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Very Nice!


----------

